# Autumn Olives and GrazoNext???



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone had any luck spraying autumn olives with GrazonNext? Got some future hayfields I want to keep under control, but there is a lot of autumn olive seeds/sprouts. Thought I'd like to use something with a residual.

Other than GrazonNext - do you have a herbicide of choice for autumn olive?

Thanks!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill, first of all I have to admit that I was responsible for drinking the Soil Conservation Service koolaid on splendid nature plants and thu planted AO on my property line of the lot cut off my dad's farm. He never really forgave me that transgression and I am still looking for ways to repent. That said, I would think that Chaparral or Cimarron plus grazon next (which is what Chaparral is would do the trick. You might also look at Remedy. However, if Cimarron plus grazon will do it you virtually control everything coming and going. Certainly works well on another SCS sponsored plant Multiflora rose. I use Crossbow and round up on locust and privet but it kills anything it touches. Virtually the only thing besides an excavator that totally does in privet (what they call tree honeysuckle here.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Bill, I have had success in eliminating both autumn olive & multi-flora rose by just pushing them out with tractor & loader!
YMMV, Dave


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Cutting and spraying the ENTIRE stump(s) with Triclopyr 4 has worked for me. Do NOT just cut them or you will regret it. Pulling them works as well but you need to make sure you get it all out.

I have a ratchet rake on my tractor bucket and I have unrooted some that were pretty big but it doesn't work as well on the smaller ones for me. I hate AO with a passion.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Bill, I have had success in eliminating both autumn olive & multi-flora rose by just pushing them out with tractor & loader!YMMV, Dave


I rehabbed a 10 acre field loaded with AO 5 years ago. No spray. The AO was 15' tall. I kept mowing and now it's just soft grass and makes nice round bales. 
I just did another 8 acres today. Used loader bucket to scarf them out. It actually feels good to clear this junk-kind of therapeutic. What a super-invasive it is!


----------

